# Laparoscopic unilateral oophorectomy/ Laparoscopic unilateral ovarian cyst removal.



## amm.robertson@yahoo.com (Mar 3, 2014)

I am fairly new to coding. My physician is going to be preforming laparoscopic unilateral oophorectomy and the cyst removal. Backround on the patientatient was recently seen i ER for extreme lower abdominal pain. She had an u/s revealing an ovarian cyst. I am not entirely sure how to go about coding for the procedure. Help!


----------



## amottice (Mar 4, 2014)

Look at CPT codes 58661 and 58662.


----------



## amm.robertson@yahoo.com (Mar 4, 2014)

I ended up finding the codes! Thank you for confirming I wasn't sure. I am thinking 58662 because more than likely it will be a total removal. Thank you!


----------

